# **** Pop



## myprozac (Feb 7, 2006)

Towing the boat the the Keys this summer for a week. Gotta stock up on some Coonpops. Is everyone still buying heads from like H&H lure company and cutting the hook off? Or is there a better place to get them now?


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Make your own - go to www.projecttarpon.com and follow the links off the right hand side to a video of how to make ****-pops. Water is awful clear in the keys for a ****-pop - I'd go with DOA Baitbusters and use some live bait at the bridges.


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Never heard of **** Pops used in the Keys. They use flyrods on the flats, or live bait under the bridges.


----------



## Capt. Chris (Feb 6, 2011)

*What kind of boat*

are you taking down? Let me know what kind of experience you are looking for and I can give you alot of helpful information. I have towed my boat down every year since 2000 in May or June and stayed a week each time. No wife and kids, just me and a buddy. We fish from sunrise to sunset everyday. It is pretty hardcore, but I have learned alot.


----------



## myprozac (Feb 7, 2006)

Capt. Chris said:


> are you taking down? Let me know what kind of experience you are looking for and I can give you alot of helpful information. I have towed my boat down every year since 2000 in May or June and stayed a week each time. No wife and kids, just me and a buddy. We fish from sunrise to sunset everyday. It is pretty hardcore, but I have learned alot.


24 pathfinder and a 23 shoalwater cat. Check your email


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

The deep hole at Boca Grande Pass. One of these modified **** pops. It's a Florida tradition.


----------



## Safari6 (Jan 24, 2012)

The time to be in the Keys is May and June, by late June the tarpon are beginning to migrate. Under Bahia Honda bridge its awesome I have been fishing there for 30 years. with life mullet, pinfish (piggy perch) large shrimp, and even large live blue crabs. My wife and I will be under that bridge May 19 and 20. I'm trying to get her a 150lb tarpon and maybe a jewfish for me


----------



## jared_simonetti (Jul 17, 2006)

In the keys live mullet drifted around the bridges with the tide is highly productive and or dead bait fished near the channels.


----------



## Brian Castille (May 27, 2004)

Where are you headed in the Keys? We have fished the Bahia Honda Bridge both with a guide and on our own. The best bait is usually throwing a small blue crab on about a 10/0 circle hook with a large spinning reel in the eddies behind the pilings. This was mostly a daytime thing. At night, mullet on the bottom was usually the best. For artificials, last time we used a 2 oz feather jig tipped with a slug-go and superglued to the hook. No I am not joking - seriously, this worked. We caught fish day and night like this. We never got a hit on a **** pop - too clear over there most likely. Best time is May and June. My suggestion is to try and book Capt Alex Regan http://tarpontrips.com/ for a couple of trips and then try on your own as well - we did. One evening we boated 3 in just a few hours and caught them on other trips on our own as well. I think our best guided trip was boating 4. Sometimes we would put 20 fish in the air in 4 hours.


----------

